# Alpine 7909 Anniversary Edition



## stennarangam (Jun 4, 2008)

This is my listing:

Alpine 7909 Anniversary Edition

I will be glad to answer any questions.

Cheers


----------



## virtue (Jan 12, 2011)

What's your reserve set at?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you missing the Original Box?


----------



## stennarangam (Jun 4, 2008)

It is set to $899.00. Please let me know if you have additional questions.


----------



## stennarangam (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry, I do not have the original box or manual. This is how I got it from previous seller.


----------



## stennarangam (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry folks. I am still fairly new to posting here on DIYMA and I realized that I did not respond to the two questions appropriately including the specific questions in my responses.

I will do it correctly in the future.


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Nice. Lots of members in here are looking for it. Good luck with the sale


----------



## stennarangam (Jun 4, 2008)

ghettocowboy said:


> Nice. Lots of members in here are looking for it. Good luck with the sale


Thanks


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Just to confirm, the trim piece/surround is not the original. 
(see pics)
Here's a pic of original trim piece:

http://i56.tinypic.com/2dmddc.jpg


----------



## Russianblue (May 6, 2007)

wow. this one takes me WAY back!


----------



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

That Head unit is pretty cool, Mark Eldridge did very well competing with a modified one in the Heyday of SQ.


----------

